# Skiff Listing to Starboard Side On Trailer?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

two things come to mind. is the location where you wash down level? My driveway slopes and I have water draining towards the port side of my skiff. Second is the trailer level? Pull the skiff off and see if the bunks are the same distance from the ground up.

Re the hatch couple more thoughts but i'd want to look at them before commenting.


----------



## Brian Yearty (Oct 11, 2018)

Is your trailer a torsion axle trailer?


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Are you talking about water getting in sponsons? I had a Beavertail B2 which is a splash of a Waterman. Water was getting in starboard hatch and sponson. Here is a post that points to look at if it is what you are trying to describe. If not sorry.









BEAVERTAIL B2 RESTORATION


At least they thought ahead and put drain holes in the sponsons unlike some other boats. Water has a way of getting in. The majority of times my sponsons are dry, but I take water over the back they have a small amount in them. I also get a bit of water down at the stern, under the bilge...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

It usually comes in from the latch or where all the motor rigging comes through the back of the compartment. It could also be coming in from where the hull and the deck meet. If not enough of whatever they bond the hull and cap together with wasn’t used a small amount of water, usually when running, gets pushed in the seam and runs down to the back hatch. It happened to mine and I had to grind out the area where the hull and deck join and refill it with epoxy. I think we used west 6-10. Hopefully it’s one of the simpler fixes.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

IRLyRiser said:


> It usually comes in from the latch or where all the motor rigging comes through the back of the compartment. It could also be coming in from where the hull and the deck meet. If not enough of whatever they bond the hull and cap together with wasn’t used a small amount of water, usually when running, gets pushed in the seam and runs down to the back hatch. It happened to mine and I had to grind out the area where the hull and deck join and refill it with epoxy. I think we used west 6-10. Hopefully it’s one of the simpler fixes.


DB, I was having the same issue on my Waterman. For me, it was mostly the hull/deck bond on the starboard side (from the beginning of the hatch, all the way around the sponson. I had the rub rail pulled, the old holes glassed in and then the rub rail reinstalled by HB which didn’t fix it. I had to have my glass guy grind the seam inside the compartment and glass that seam from the inside (as per instructions I was able to get from C. Morejon via email). I will still occasionally get a tiny bit of water in there if I dip that corner landing a fish or reverse the skiff a lot. My sponsons have drains though. I spoke to Brain about it back when Islamarine was still in business and he stated that this particular problem with the bond in that area was kind of a known problem with Gordon’s.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Before you start grinding on your waterman: Is your boat level on the trailer? And, is the water fresh or salt?

Occam's razor.

Edit: sorry, db, just reread the title. Is the boat level or not? Mine is slightly askew on my aluminum Ramlin with removable tongue.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

iMacattack said:


> two things come to mind. is the location where you wash down level? My driveway slopes and I have water draining towards the port side of my skiff. Second is the trailer level? Pull the skiff off and see if the bunks are the same distance from the ground up.
> 
> Re the hatch couple more thoughts but i'd want to look at them before commenting.


I think the probably may well be that the bunks are off slightly so the skiff is not sitting level on the trailer, but I'll check. Thanks!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Brian Yearty said:


> Is your trailer a torsion axle trailer?


Yes, it is a Ramlin with a torsion axle.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Rich11111 said:


> Are you talking about water getting in sponsons? I had a Beavertail B2 which is a splash of a Waterman. Water was getting in starboard hatch and sponson. Here is a post that points to look at if it is what you are trying to describe. If not sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but no I think it may have more to do with the latch on the starboard compartment. I'm going to check that.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

IRLyRiser said:


> It usually comes in from the latch or where all the motor rigging comes through the back of the compartment. It could also be coming in from where the hull and the deck meet. If not enough of whatever they bond the hull and cap together with wasn’t used a small amount of water, usually when running, gets pushed in the seam and runs down to the back hatch. It happened to mine and I had to grind out the area where the hull and deck join and refill it with epoxy. I think we used west 6-10. Hopefully it’s one of the simpler fixes.


Thank you---yes, I don't think the issue is intrusion where the hull and deck meet. Hopefully, just the latch.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

manny2376 said:


> DB, I was having the same issue on my Waterman. For me, it was mostly the hull/deck bond on the starboard side (from the beginning of the hatch, all the way around the sponson. I had the rub rail pulled, the old holes glassed in and then the rub rail reinstalled by HB which didn’t fix it. I had to have my glass guy grind the seam inside the compartment and glass that seam from the inside (as per instructions I was able to get from C. Morejon via email). I will still occasionally get a tiny bit of water in there if I dip that corner landing a fish or reverse the skiff a lot. My sponsons have drains though. I spoke to Brain about it back when Islamarine was still in business and he stated that this particular problem with the bond in that area was kind of a known problem with Gordon’s.


Thanks, I'm hoping it's not that (bond of hull and deck on the starboard side) as it only seems to have water in there after I have washed the boat. I'm thinking the latch might not be tight enough.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mwolaver said:


> Before you start grinding on your waterman: Is your boat level on the trailer? And, is the water fresh or salt?
> 
> Occam's razor.
> 
> Edit: sorry, db, just reread the title. Is the boat level or not? Mine is slightly askew on my aluminum Ramlin with removable tongue.


Thanks! What's the best way to tell if the boat is not sitting level on the trailer? I don't think it's the surface the trailer is sitting on, as water seems to pool in the stern/starboard corner of the deck regardless of where the trailer is situated. Not sure why you asked about salt v. fresh water, unless you mean is the water on the deck or in the hatch fresh or salt (which I guess would be a good clue that the water is from the wash down and not entering while running the boat)?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

My latch on the starboard hatch on my Gordon leaks as well


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Also is it listing because you are sitting on the side when you put it on the trailer? I have scoot to the middle to get it nice and level when driving onto the trailer.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> Thanks! What's the best way to tell if the boat is not sitting level on the trailer? I don't think it's the surface the trailer is sitting on, as water seems to pool in the stern/starboard corner of the deck regardless of where the trailer is situated. Not sure why you asked about salt v. fresh water, unless you mean is the water on the deck or in the hatch fresh or salt (which I guess would be a good clue that the water is from the wash down and not entering while running the boat)?


With the trailer on a known flat surface (in the garage?), ensure boat is dead centered and put a level around the deck (side to side, obviously). Salt vs fresh to confirm it is water from washing and not from running the boat. I have encountered two 16s that got unwanted water in the front hatch during operation. The water can migrate under the deck and present in some very strange places; it usually shows up at the back of a cable chase or something. 

Anyway, I am not an expert on the 18s. So please take my comments thusly.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ElLobo said:


> Also is it listing because you are sitting on the side when you put it on the trailer? I have scoot to the middle to get it nice and level when driving onto the trailer.


That's a great point--yes, with a side console I am sitting my fat butt on the starboard side!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ElLobo said:


> My latch on the starboard hatch on my Gordon leaks as well


Wonder why? Any way to correct that?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Wonder why? Any way to correct that?


Mine is definitely the original latch that’s 15 years old. It could probably be unscrewed and re-siliconed/4200’d in and be good.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

DB you are in South Florida?


----------

